# Question about Satin Balls



## BandCsMom (Feb 3, 2007)

Hello, I was hoping I could get a quick answer to my question. 
I have a 1.5 year old foster GSD and he could use to gain a couple of pounds. I heard about these satin balls. I went out and bought all the ingredients and I was about to make them. Now the recipe says feed raw. Is there a reason why I have to feed them raw or do I have the option to cook them? Also how many to feed per day and do they cause diarrhea because this guy gets it easily. 
Thanks


----------



## TNGSD (Feb 15, 2008)

I just recently made these and I was wondering the same thing. I guess cooking them would cook some of the fat out... which is bad if you are trying to feed them the extra fat but I would think good if it was making them sick. My recipe says to use the cheapest ground beef available so that it has a high fat content. Radar has always had a fast metabolism so I made a half recipe to see if it would fatten him up. It has helped a little. He really loves them! We rolled them into small to medium meat balls and I use them for training and a evening snack. I try not to feed them close to when he has had kibble- I've heard 6 hours apart if you feed raw and kibble but I don't know for sure if that is true. He tends to have soft poop but these have not caused any tummy problems at all. My only worry is food poisoning- I keep them frozen and only take a few out at a time. I'm a big germ freak so I would like to hear about cooking them too. I'm glad you asked! I would like to feed kibble and supplement with raw but I don't hear much about doing this. I guess since you are adding total cereal, wheat germ and molasses it's not a true raw diet- its more like raw junk food!

Here is the recipe for those that have never seen it:

10 pounds hamburger meat [the cheapest kind]
1 lg. box of Total cereal
1 lg. box oatmeal
1 jar of wheat germ
1 1/4 cup veg oil
1 1/4 cup of unsulfured molasses
10 raw eggs AND shells
10 envelopes of unflavored gelatin
pinch of salt

Mix all ingredients together, much like you would a meatloaf.

Divide into 10 quart freezer bags and freeze.

Thaw as needed and feed raw!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

I just found this site you guys might find helpful. Look at the comments section.

The Holistic Dog - Satin Balls


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Karen...is that you?

I've never tried the Satin Balls, but they may help my foster Gretal. She is thin and not eating too well even though she's getting the same food in the same dish as with her previous owner. I've been trying different things and she is eating better....but the Satin Balls may do the trick.

I've been reading a lot on feeding raw (BARF Thread). Axl tends to be itchy for no reason and has discharge from his eyes since he was a puppy. I can't go totally raw because of traveling. But, Gretchen & Axl are now on Grain Free Kibble (Instinct) and raw in the same meal. I guess it depends on the dogs, but they are doing great. Comments from other people's posts show differing opinions about feeding raw and kibble together. Axl has always been a poor eater.....now he waits and prances for his dish! I'm just starting with this (about two weeks now).....we'll see how it goes!


----------



## BandCsMom (Feb 3, 2007)

Yes, it's me Corette. I am making these for Alex. I hope he doesn't get diarrhea from them. I might add a little bit of pumpkin to the mix. By the way I took him (Alex) to the Tuesday class and he did pretty good for his first class. I saw Chase and she is as pretty as ever. So now I go on Sunday with my Cody and on Tuesday with Alex. I got a phone call today that someone might be interested in Alex. They said they spoke to me a the Expo, but it's not the same people. We will see what happens. 
There is someone in the Sunday class with a 8 month old female that I talked to after class and she is the exact same way as Alex. Now I don't feel so bad. LOL
Now that you are talking about your dog itching, I noticed Cody(my GSD) scratching and he gets a discharge from his eyes everyday. I wonder what that could be. What do you do for it? 
I am going to be giving the meatballs tomorrow, I will let you know how he does.


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Alex is a great dog (Saveashepherd.org)
With Alan's classes he should be adopted soon......Alan's class is a good source for adopters too! That's where I got the referral for Chase's mom!

The Grain Free Kibble and raw diet has really made a difference is Axl's itching. It's only been 2-3 weeks and I still see some eye discharge.....we'll see if diet helps that.

I'm going to try the Satin Balls for Gretal. She's eating better but still needs to put on some weight. Hansel....on the other hand......is a porker! He's dropped ten lbs+. They get lots of exercise here.

DON'T FORGET EVERYBODY....HANSEL & GRETAL ARE STILL LOOKING FOR THEIR FOREVER HOMES......They must stay together and they're great dogs.


----------

